# went to the Zoo



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this piranha was roughly 5'' long i'm thinking perhaps it is a Serrasalmus nattereri but thats only a guess from a book any help







zoo is in WINNIPEG.......


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

these two were in a different tank. you can see the tea color water, they were with several differ types of fish. the were in a 150gal tank roughly........ any id on these guys.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this one was kept with the one in the first pic, i'm asuming that fish is the one who is nipping at his tail...

is this a piranha?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here is another pic







i couldn't find anybody that was working there and these two tanks did not have any name tags of the fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I wouldn't dont know the exact specie but know its relatively part of the piranha family, more likely close to PACUs because of the jaw region


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those are not pacus and not piranas. They are Metynnis species otherwise known as silver dollars.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Those are not pacus and not piranas. They are Metynnis species otherwise known as silver dollars.










thanks frank







then they don't even have any piranhas at my Zoo







but if i donate them some rbp fry then they will have lots


----------

